# Share your favorite Indian cooking websites and dishes



## whole milk (Dec 30, 2008)

In October I got a wonderful book on Indian cooking and ever since I've been looking to supplement what's written with video tutorials, ideas on what goes with what, as well as a place to ask questions but always got frustrated with the millions of hits I'd get during a search.  

I'd love it if people could share places on the web they visit for Indian cooking as well as favorite dishes they recommend trying.  

Cheers,
wm


----------



## radhuni (Dec 31, 2008)

You must try 'Biryani'. Biryani is one of the most popular dishes in India.


----------



## Seven S (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.sanjeevkapoor.com/


----------



## stinemates (Jan 5, 2009)

Indian Cuisine Recipes, Indian Recipes, South Indian Recipes.

Amazing video tutorials. I have followed the Naan, Mughe Makhne, and Chicken Tikka recipes with much success.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 5, 2009)

Manjula's Kitchen | Indian Vegetarian Recipes


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 5, 2009)

I second 
Manjula's Kitchen | Indian Vegetarian Recipes
I havnt really seen the others ( yet)  But I came across Manjula's Kitchen through another sight and I really enjoyed it.  Each recipe is demonstrated in a video by Manjula.  and are very easy to follow.  Just need to make sure u have all the ingredients.  I just made Chola (Chana Masala) yesterday. And what I also like is that it isnt some professionally made, over edited, over produced , unrealistic video of her cooking, but just manjula in her kitchen doing her thing.  Ill be sure to check the other sites though.
The on thing to be ware of is Indian cooking usually requires many many spices that you probably dont have on hand ( initially).  When I first started, I must have spent over $80 in spices just to make sure I had a full assortment.  The good thing is that by only requiring a teastpoon here, teaspoon there, the spices last a long time.  Just make sure you store them properly.

larry


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 5, 2009)

Favorite dishes.
Being a vegetarian, some of my favorites are.
Mattar Paneer ( peas with cheese )
Palak Paneer ( spinach with cheese)
Vegetable (Navratan) Korma  kinda of like a mixed vegetables with a creamy sauce

I love all the breads, all the basmati rice variations.

What I usually like doing is going to the Indian restaurant during the buffet.  This allows me to sample many different things.  Because I havnt tried many things, when i go to the restaurant, I dont know what to order, so I get the same (safe) thing over and over.  By trying new things at the buffet,  I develop new favorites.


----------



## whole milk (Jan 5, 2009)

I hear you on the spices.  When I decided I was going to start cooking Indian food I went online, with my cookbook by my side, and ordered every spice and herb listed, the different kinds of beans, rose water, etc and spent over 200 USD.  (I'm in Japan, so if I don't order it online, I'll never find it.)

Funny story, when I got the first box I could smell something most foul but vaguely familiar.  It was Hing.  It's the one spice that isn't in my kitchen:  I keep it outside in a little enclosed area; but I love the taste, and I use it often.   

And thanks everyone for posting websites, it's giving me a lot to read and see.


----------



## vyapti (Jan 5, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> The on thing to be ware of is Indian cooking usually requires many many spices that you probably dont have on hand ( initially).  When I first started, I must have spent over $80 in spices just to make sure I had a full assortment.  The good thing is that by only requiring a teastpoon here, teaspoon there, the spices last a long time.  Just make sure you store them properly.
> 
> larry



The bulk bin is a great place to start for spices.  You can buy just a teaspoon and, if you don't use it again, you're not out much.


----------



## anatogonon (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been wanting to try to cook some Indian food but somehow undecided because I'm not sure if my kids will love it. Maybe I'll just try some recipes and give it a little twist to suit my kids taste


----------



## whole milk (Jan 6, 2009)

anatogonon said:


> I've been wanting to try to cook some Indian food but somehow undecided because I'm not sure if my kids will love it. Maybe I'll just try some recipes and give it a little twist to suit my kids taste



How old are you kids?  I think the older they get the more likely they'll be to trying new stuff.  You might try starting them with chutney and/or the breads with the sweetened stuffing in the middle (I think they're called Aloo Paratha), I can't imagine a kid not loving that.


----------



## miniman (Jan 6, 2009)

I just made a biriyani using the Marks & Spencer curry bible. It was very delicately spiced and no chilli so children would love it.


----------



## jennyhill (Jan 14, 2009)

I had once came across Tarladalal.com :: Indian Recipes, Indian Food, Healthy Low Cal recipes., Found all kind of Indian recipes there. But I don't try any recipes at home. I visit restaurants whenever I feel like eating vegetarian food.


----------



## Fearless Kitchen (Jan 14, 2009)

vyapti said:


> The bulk bin is a great place to start for spices. You can buy just a teaspoon and, if you don't use it again, you're not out much.


 
If you have an Indian market nearby, you can often get the spices at a much lower price.  It's also easier to find the spices here.


----------



## sketch182 (Jan 14, 2009)

whole milk said:


> How old are you kids? I think the older they get the more likely they'll be to trying new stuff. You might try starting them with chutney and/or the breads with the sweetened stuffing in the middle (I think they're called Aloo Paratha), I can't imagine a kid not loving that.


 
If only I could get my wife to warm up to Indian food.  I love it and I think that my kids (teens & 20s) will like it if I could just get my wife to give it a try.  Like anatogonon, I suppose I will just try something mild-bland and see how it works out.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 15, 2009)

veg or non veg recipe?

What will they prefer ? sweet or salty?


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jan 15, 2009)

larry_stewart said:


> Favorite dishes.
> Being a vegetarian, some of my favorites are.
> Mattar Paneer ( peas with cheese )
> Palak Paneer ( spinach with cheese)
> ...



We have a couple of places around here that have good Indian buffets as well, but often they put up descriptions of the dishes instead of the names so it can be hard to find a recipe and duplicate it, LOL.
But, you named two of our favorites:
Mattar Paneer and Palak Paneer. Anybody got any TNT recipes for these? I know I can find them on the links provided, but I like recipes already in use and tried out LOL.
Thanks!


----------



## sketch182 (Jan 15, 2009)

radhuni said:


> veg or non veg recipe?
> 
> What will they prefer ? sweet or salty?


Veg or meat doesn't matter.  I think they would like sweet and salty. My wife's issue is with too much heat & curry, that I happen to love.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 15, 2009)

Gobi ke Paratha or paratha with cauliflower stuffings

Ingredients:

    * 4 cups wheat flour
    * 225 gms. cauliflower
    * 2 small onions (finely chopped )
    * 4 tablespoons coriander leaves (finely chopped)
    * 1 green chilies (de-seeded and chopped)
    * 1/2 inch ginger (chopped )
    * 2 tablespoons lime juice
    * 2 tablespoons margarine or oil
    * water (for kneading)
    * ghee or oil (for shallow frying)
    *  Salt according to taste

Preparation:

   1. Clean, wash and grate the cauliflower.
   2. Place in a bowl and pour hot water & leave for 5 minutes.
   3. Squeeze the water out. Add lime juice, chili, 1 tsp salt, coriander, onions and ginger.
   4. Mix well, divide into 12 parts.
   5.Mix wheat flour with 1 tsp salt.
   6. Rub in margarine and slowly add water and make a soft dough.
   7. Cover the dough with a damp cloth and keep aside for 20 minutes.
   8. Divide into 12 round balls, roll out each into a round flat disc of 4" diameter.
   9. Place 1 portion of cauliflower mixture on each flat dough, close up bringing the sides together carefully, shape into ball again.
  10. Place each ball on a floured board and roll out into 5" diameter.
  11. Smear with ghee or oil, one at a time and sallow fry on a hot griddle until both sides are golden-brown in colour.
  12. Serve Gobi Paratha with yogurt or Chili pickle or Mango pickle.


I am sure your children will love it.


----------



## sketch182 (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks radhuni. Of course, now that you have offered up the recipe, I must try it. The pressure is on, but I'll let you know how it works out. Likely this weekend.
You refer to chili & mango pickle. Are those types of chutneys/salsas? ..... Actually, I found them on the web link that you have with your messages, although some of the links don't work.  The Mango chutney does work.  Thanks


----------



## radhuni (Jan 18, 2009)

You can visit this link Indian pickle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## archiduc (Jan 23, 2009)

Check out the site: www.mamtaskitchen.

This site is widely used by members of the BBC Food Messageboard - very highly regarded and valued for authentic, home style recipies. Many members who cook for commercial purposes use the site.

All the best,
Archiduc


----------

